# Car seat and headrest



## mrb (Aug 25, 2018)

How are people with car seats anchoring the top strap with the headrest in the way? Is the headrest removable?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

mrb said:


> How are people with car seats anchoring the top strap with the headrest in the way? Is the headrest removable?


it is shown on page 28 in the owners manual (the august 2018 version). 
You can go around both sides of the headrest, or around one side - it may depend on your particular child seat.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I do as @MelindaV suggested and just go around the side.


----------



## mrb (Aug 25, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I do as @MelindaV suggested and just go around the side.


That's how I have it right now going along one side but that causes the car seat to lean to one side. Trying to figure out how to make it straight.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mrb said:


> That's how I have it right now going along one side but that causes the car seat to lean to one side. Trying to figure out how to make it straight.


I don't have the top tether tight enough to cause a lean where as the bottom latch points are incredibly tight.


----------

